# fantails



## flurry37_2001 (Aug 26, 2011)

these are a few pic`s

View attachment 22021
[/ATTACH]


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Very pretty Fantails


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Good English fantails


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Beautiful birds, anyone in the forum in the hbg pa area with fantails I need two hens.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

what a lovely birds

I love fantails so mush


----------

